# Carpal tunnel..who has it ?



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Afew months ago I noticed that my hands started to swell up . I got sensations in my hands and forearms as if I grabbed a hot wire . I was finally able to go to the Doc 2 weeks ago and he told me I have a severe case of carpal tunnel and will have to have some nerve tests done to see if I need surgery . Mind you I'm only 28....and am going nuts not being able to work ! I have to try to get a hold of my BA to see if I can get this under work comp . problem is...I've worked for 5 different contractors this year (3rd yr app ) since work is non-existent around here . Who do I claim under ?

Just wondering how many of you out there have carpal tunnel . Seems to be pretty common among us wireman . Any info would be great on pain relief and swelling . ( I had to buy a new wedding ring ....4 sizes larger than my origional that fit me 3 months ago ! )


----------



## Marco Electric (Sep 18, 2008)

I was told I havd it and they wanted to operate,but I would not let anyone operate on my hands. You'll get used to it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

unionwirewoman said:


> Afew months ago I noticed that my hands started to swell up . I got sensations in my hands and forearms as if I grabbed a hot wire . I was finally able to go to the Doc 2 weeks ago and he told me I have a severe case of carpal tunnel and will have to have some nerve tests done to see if I need surgery . Mind you I'm only 28....and am going nuts not being able to work ! I have to try to get a hold of my BA to see if I can get this under work comp . problem is...I've worked for 5 different contractors this year (3rd yr app ) since work is non-existent around here . Who do I claim under ?
> 
> Just wondering how many of you out there have carpal tunnel . Seems to be pretty common among us wireman . Any info would be great on pain relief and swelling . ( I had to buy a new wedding ring ....4 sizes larger than my origional that fit me 3 months ago ! )


 
Why would you want to put it under WC? It would have happened no matter what type of repetative work you were doing. Why not just worry about getting it fixed?
Recovery is very short and you get disability insurance payments while your out. I had it done and dont regret it at all.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

On Workman's comp. Not commenting on this case but just in general. 

Some issues are common place to humans back issues etc. I know a weight lifter, claim (?) he hurt his back at work, doctors say it is disc damage. Now why should work pick up the tab for a condition that will go on for years for an issue that was if nothing else added to by his squats in the gym?


As for you hands:

In all seriousness, maybe you are in the wrong profession if at this early of an age you have issues with your hands. I do know there 'SOME" chiropractors treat this and one of the treatments involves stretching and special exercises. 

I had a neck issue for years and all the 'Normal" doctors told me it was something I had to learn to live with, went to a chiro and 3 months later I was better, exercise and stretching.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Eight years at one one company doing commercial electrical. Eight years at another doing residential. Six years before that painting. Work has been pretty rough on my hands. Whose fault is it? Who knows. I am fortunate in that I don't have to be a "tools on" electrician every day and we have good health insurance. I had both hands operated on, took the day of surgery off and was back the next day both times. A one handed electrician is not much good, but I could still point.

When mine started, I didn't know what was wrong, but I couldn't tighten wire nuts enough any more. After a full day of making joints, I would think the wire nuts were tight, but when I checked, I would find them loose.

Things got really bad when I could't twist the top off a beer bottle, that's when I went to the doctor.

Wear the braces at night, yes sleeping in them sucks, but they helped me quite a bit.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

*carpel tunnel*

I had carpel tunnel , yet don't any more ..:no:can't blame any one ...Check out a website called carpel tunnel .com ...they show different ways to stretch your hands , it affects the hand ,the fore arm ...3 simple stretchs to slowly get rid of carpel tunnel ....you need to stretch as often as possible ,remember it took a while to get this way ,it will take a little while to un-wind this tension , remember to stretch your thumb also ,the key is to stretch ...........alot ,surgery does nothing for you ..... ask around ???feel free to call me i'm pain free ...:yes: you can over come this......... good luck >.e-mail me @[email protected] .net if want any more info?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I was a ground man on a job,where a man landed to ground in a bucket truck .Trying to hop out, he blew his shoulder out,workmens comp claim.Bought a two step bucket thing ,too late for Larry.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> On Workman's comp. Not commenting on this case but just in general.
> 
> Some issues are common place to humans back issues etc. I know a weight lifter, claim (?) he hurt his back at work, doctors say it is disc damage. Now why should work pick up the tab for a condition that will go on for years for an issue that was if nothing else added to by his squats in the gym?
> 
> ...


 
Pretty close to my sentiments on the subject, why try and pass it on to an employer when it's something that is a wear and tear issue not an accidential type thing. Use your private insurance and get it fixed.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I was a ground man on a job,where a man landed to ground in a bucket truck .Trying to hop out, he blew his shoulder out,workmens comp claim.Bought a two step bucket thing ,too late for Larry.


 
Bob I am not against workers comp. You get hurt working for me and I fight for you and make sure you get what you deserve. My issue is with SOME repetitive injury items that are cumulative. Who gets the bill? The last company you worked for. I have disc issues (as most hard playing hard working men in the 50's have) If I throw my back out now is it my current employers fault?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

unionwirewoman said:


> Afew months ago I noticed that my hands started to swell up . I got sensations in my hands and forearms as if I grabbed a hot wire . I was finally able to go to the Doc 2 weeks ago and he told me I have a severe case of carpal tunnel and will have to have some nerve tests done to see if I need surgery . Mind you I'm only 28....and am going nuts not being able to work ! I have to try to get a hold of my BA to see if I can get this under work comp . problem is...I've worked for 5 different contractors this year (3rd yr app ) since work is non-existent around here . Who do I claim under ?
> 
> Just wondering how many of you out there have carpal tunnel . Seems to be pretty common among us wireman . Any info would be great on pain relief and swelling . ( I had to buy a new wedding ring ....4 sizes larger than my origional that fit me 3 months ago ! )


We had an electrician that had carpal tunnel, her claim went to the last contractor she had worked for, eventhough she was on a 2 week short call with this contractor.


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

I think i got it in my left arm or hand. it will go to sleep, feel all numb and tingly. Had it for about 3 yrs. now. Even does it while i drive. sometimes it wakes me up at night. Good to know about the stretching, ill look into that. a friend told me that submerging it in ice water also helps for as long as you can stand it. it does seem to have some relief. I still work everyday.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

At the height of my issues, I would wake up at 3:30 or 4:00 in the am, my hands both aching, tingling, numb, and when you wake up at that time of the morning, there are certain issues that need to be attented too. Trying to use the bathroom in that condition is not fun:help:.

It's funny now


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

caseyelectric said:


> I think i got it in my left arm or hand. it will go to sleep, feel all numb and tingly. Had it for about 3 yrs. now. Even does it while i drive. sometimes it wakes me up at night. Good to know about the stretching, ill look into that. a friend told me that submerging it in ice water also helps for as long as you can stand it. it does seem to have some relief. I still work everyday.


 
I had that same problem with numbness and tingling, they moved the nerve in my elbow area and that was the end of it, not much of an operation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've got arthritis in my hands so badly it almost brings me to tears some evenings near bedtime. I take medicine for it, but it sucks having a job where you work with your hands, but your hands are rebelling. It doesn't affect me during the day (knock on wood), but some nights I'm in misery. My knuckles are all big like a 90 year old man's. I wish there was a simple fix for that, like there is for carpel tunnel. I've known a good many people with the carpel tunnel thing (my mother among them, from sewing), and they all got it patched up really quickly and were back at work in nothing flat.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I've got arthritis in my hands so badly it almost brings me to tears some evenings near bedtime. I take medicine for it, but it sucks having a job where you work with your hands, but your hands are rebelling. It doesn't affect me during the day (knock on wood), but some nights I'm in misery. My knuckles are all big like a 90 year old man's. I wish there was a simple fix for that, like there is for carpel tunnel. I've known a good many people with the carpel tunnel thing (my mother among them, from sewing), and they all got it patched up really quickly and were back at work in nothing flat.


 Hey what are you doing right before bedtime to make it flare up?:laughing: Just kidding. Sometimes my hands will go numb I think it is the start of carpal tunnel.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've got arthritis in my hands so badly it almost brings me to tears some evenings near bedtime. I take medicine for it, but it sucks having a job where you work with your hands, but your hands are rebelling. It doesn't affect me during the day (knock on wood), but some nights I'm in misery. My knuckles are all big like a 90 year old man's. I wish there was a simple fix for that, like there is for carpel tunnel. I've known a good many people with the carpel tunnel thing (my mother among them, from sewing), and they all got it patched up really quickly and were back at work in nothing flat.


 
Some of this comes with age and others are a mixture of age and past injuries or disease, I have a bad heart, bad hip, bad knee, no feeling in my right thigh, numb (I think this is from pinching or damaging a nerve while kayaking), Bad right wrist from an accident and what can really be painful for long periods tennis elbow and I can't even play the sport.

With the tennis elbow I finally went to an accupunture Dr. he did his voodoo and it did improve he also gave me stretches and a massage which has helped immensely.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I had both hands operated on 15 years ago. Back then the time frame for returning to work was 3 weeks per hand. I wanted them to do both at the same time, but the doctor said if I did, who would wipe my butt for several days. Had to do one at a time, out six weeks.
My health insurance and only partially covered by sick days accumulated.


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

I really feel it when making joints- i hold my wires in my left hand while i twist w/side cutters w/right hand. my left hand will get so numb cant feel the wires. My mom had carpal from sewing as well. and yes i have realized that i am getting older.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Boy, you guys make me feel good.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

How old is everyone? I am 33 and will have surgery on both my feet this December to have 1) spurs removed on the end of the long bone where it meets my big toe. 2) to shorten the above mentioned long bone so I have more range of motion in my big toe. Currently it does not bend up so it makes me walk weird which puts very painful pressure on the inside of my knee's, which of course is the reason I suspect my lower back hurts so much. Not to mention the torn Rotater cuff in my shoulder is been continuously getting worse. And then there is the torn quadricep mucle in my leg which happened playing hockey a month ago and will probably keep me from playing again for another month. I went to see the doctor after my knee turned black. And the main cause for this injury is my dumbass was late and did not stetch, I went staight from the locker room to take the first face off and then went straigh to the bench for the rest of the game. God I am stupid.
I am usually ok at work while I am moving it the end of the day where it just hurts to walk and hurts even more to just stand still. What has me nervouse is just how much downhill I have gone in the last 5 years. What it gonna be like when I am 40?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am 56, and if you take care of yourself it is not all that bad, glasses at 40 or so, slower moving in the morning, and a list of possible aliments depending on the family genes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I turned 48 in September, if it wasnt for a bad accident a few years ago that broke my back and messed up my knees and elbows I would be in great shape.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the info everyone..it's much appreciated . I know a few other sparkies who have carpal tunnel , just curious to see how many others had it .

As for the Work comp. comments....I guess all I can say is I've worked construction for over 10 years now and thought every time I hurt myself that I should pay for it . Eight years ago I tore my rotator and had to pay for all of it without insurance and making $10 an hour . Being a little older now I realized that WC is there for a reason .

I guess I could sit on my butt and collect welfare or disability , but I am NOT that type of person . Wether I flip burgers or be a wireman , the same result will happen with my hands . I retro-fitted one of my fixtures today because the ballast went bad , big mistake . Just twisting 5 wire nuts made my right hand swell up so big that I can't bend my fingers . I thought I'd try it so maybe I could go back to work .

I did try the stretches though....not sure if they are making things worse . Before I started them the swelling was way down , now it has flared up again . Not as bad as the right though .

Hope this doesn't sound too whiny....I'm just frustrated and trying to get some info .

Thanks to everyone again .


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

wirewoman,
It sure sounds like you need to do something about those hands. If they are swelling and hurt that bad it is time for surgery. I'm no doctor, but it seems inevitable to me and could get worse.
Do you have health insurance now?

Your Quote; "As for the Work comp. comments....I guess all I can say is I've worked construction for over 10 years now and thought every time I hurt myself that I should pay for it".

If you get hurt on the job you should file a claim. You should not be paying for work related injuries out of pocket. That is what WC insurance is for.
I understand repetitive use type injuries are hard to pin on one employer. But that is not the case, at least here where I live. I have seen several employers pay to one WC injury. In your case I would consult an attorney and see what your options are.
Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

If you're having problems that bad and you don't want to stop working, maybe you should try using wallnuts instead...

Only thing with those I don't like is, how do you make changes?
However, if my hands gave me trouble like that I would use them.


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

I like those things. The only problem is that i have always been against stabbing wires. Guess it comes from my upbringing. Anyways, i have and do use these when i can, especially when replacing ballast. They are nice and do save my hands. As i stated earlier, when i make joints is when i have the most trouble with my hand.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

caseyelectric said:


> As i stated earlier, when i make joints is when i have the most trouble with my hand.


Maybe get a rolling machine?


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

I was waiting for that one. Thats funny, everytime i make the comment about twisting joints, thats what comes to my mind.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Maybe get a rolling machine?


Or use a bowl.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Or use a bowl.


A bong was my tool of choice back in high school.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bong, bowl, papers it all depended on the situation just like at work the right tool for the job at hand.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> Bong, bowl, papers it all depended on the situation just like at work the right tool for the job at hand.


I will second that. I'm still a joint man myself.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I will second that. I'm still a joint man myself.


Actually I am a leg man,


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> Bong, bowl, papers it all depended on the situation just like at work the right tool for the job at hand.



:w00t:

We need a "stoner" smilie...... :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> Actually I am a leg man,


Legs just get in the way sometimes, reason 100 I am a die hard breast fanatic.


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had carpal tunnel for about 7 years...I was only 25 when the symptoms started. I have it in both hands and it really effects me when I do alot of splicing, I'll get up in the middle of the night and my arms feel like there on fire! worst feeling.....I try to wear the braces which does help. The one thing I learned early doing this work is you have to take care of yourself. Knee pads are a must and alot of young guys don't wear them and I always tell them to wear them and you'll thank me someday. As far as workers comp covering carpal tunnel.....no way will it happen! I know guys who have tried and were not successful.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*C.T.*

I thought I was just getting old. Hands hurt a bunch, cramp. I just rest, have my guys to stuff in between and use any gadgets to relieve hands. Not sure what to do either except have young guys do the more physical stuff.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have carpal tunnel but it's from internet ****.


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

220/221 said:


> I have carpal tunnel but it's from internet ****.


Same. Arthritis and cross eyed.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Foestauf said:


> 220/221 said:
> 
> 
> > I have carpal tunnel but it's from internet ****.
> ...


 I must've gotten lucky I just ended up with hairy palms... :blink:

-John


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thought you were tough and people should just take some advil and soldier on. Quit your whining!!


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Thought you were tough and people should just take some advil and soldier on. Quit your whining!!


 


Wait a second...

Unionwirewomans' old man gets kicked square in the chest by a hay eating s#it maker, and gets called a whiner because it hurt and would like to see a doctor....

Anyone else see a double standard here?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Man that's crazy. 

You must have completely turned your life around the past two years.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------

